# Penguins



## alexf (8 May 2013)

I have been asked to make some penguins. I presume it would be better to glue some light and dark wood together for this. Does anyone have a picture of a turned one so that I can steal their design.


----------



## henton49er (8 May 2013)

alexf":xasuu6t7 said:


> I have been asked to make some penguins. I presume it would be better to glue some light and dark wood together for this. Does anyone have a picture of a turned one so that I can steal their design.



Do you mean the birds or the chocolate biscuits? :wink: :wink: 

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&si ... Na9Bizm_zw


----------



## nev (8 May 2013)

http://twentytwentyone.com/product/re-turned-penguin
the series of images will give you an idea of construction.


----------



## thomvic (8 May 2013)

£60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They're comedians not penguins. £60 retail, less £10 VAT, less 33% margin £17, less delivery to retailer say £3 for ease of reckoning = £30 to supplier. I reckon that, after getting a method sorted any half decent turner could make at least 20 of these a day. £600 a day less a few quid for materials - say £50 still leaves £2750 per week! I'd come out of retirement for that - if only I could find a way into the market.

Richard


----------



## monkeybiter (8 May 2013)

thomvic":2hgc5mlz said:


> £60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They're comedians not penguins. £60 retail, less £10 VAT, less 33% margin £17, less delivery to retailer say £3 for ease of reckoning = £30 to supplier. I reckon that, after getting a method sorted any half decent turner could make at least 20 of these a day. £600 a day less a few quid for materials - say £50 still leaves £2750 per week! I'd come out of retirement for that - if only I could find a way into the market.
> 
> Richard



And it's recycled wood !

Having said/agreed with that, could you [anybody :roll: ] sell 100/week ?


----------



## monkeybiter (8 May 2013)

I must firstly apologise for deviating from the topic but I just looked deeper into that site linked by Nev and I was transported into an alternate reality where the decimal point appears to live one digit to the right
http://twentytwentyone.com/products/gifts-and-accessories/objects

A concrete bowl for £240, coloured bottles for a grand !

As they said in MontyPython; fornicate the penguins, just put an insane price on anything ordinary and you'll be set.


----------



## marcros (8 May 2013)

in fairness though.

You are thinking that a bowl made from the same stuff that you put a shed base down with isnt good value at £240. The person looking to buy it has probably never put a shed base down and wants something unusual and "arty" and sees it as the going rate for such a bowl.

Likewise, a turned piece of scrap at £60 is a lot, but to somebody with no knowledge or tools to produce it- an unusual decorative object is probably not bad value at that. Each to their own.

The manufacturers of TV's are probably killing themselves at what we pay for them, knowing how little they cost to make. But most of us dont have the means/tools/knowledge to make our own.


----------



## darkness (9 May 2013)

These are the way i make them


----------



## marcros (9 May 2013)

darkness":1o6bpz65 said:


> These are the way i make them



Yew?


----------



## nev (9 May 2013)

Like Mr Darkness' but with a different shaped body, you can have male and female birds (google Kristian Vedel)


----------



## alexf (11 May 2013)

Well I managed the penguins. However I have now been asked to make owls. Has anyone made any?. I will probably need to carve the face.


----------



## nev (12 May 2013)

alexf":2xaeen06 said:


> Well I managed the penguins. However I have now been asked to make owls. Has anyone made any?. I will probably need to carve the face.



I reckon shorter and fatter, smaller beak and flat drill bit to make the face/ eyes and you're away


----------



## alexf (12 May 2013)

Here is my first attempt


----------



## Vic Perrin (17 May 2013)

I liked the Penguins so I thought I would have a go.


----------



## John51 (18 May 2013)

Putting 'reclaimed' in the description seems to move the decimal point to the left. I've seen corner blocks from pallets with a few holes for pencils @ £27.50 on etsy. Any buyers must have no idea what chemicals a pallet can be exposed to.

Over a decade ago, when the 'reclaimed' fad was gathering momentum, I saw a TV show featuring a guy that made video cabinets from old doors. £1k a pop and ugly as sin.


----------



## marcros (18 May 2013)

John51":1onnfb8s said:


> Putting 'reclaimed' in the description seems to move the decimal point to the left. I've seen corner blocks from pallets with a few holes for pencils @ £27.50 on etsy. Any buyers must have no idea what chemicals a pallet can be exposed to.
> 
> Over a decade ago, when the 'reclaimed' fad was gathering momentum, I saw a TV show featuring a guy that made video cabinets from old doors. £1k a pop and ugly as sin.



I agree with you, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and don't let us devalue work to te cost of the material that goes into it!


----------



## Bodrighy (18 May 2013)

If people are prepared to pay silly money then good luck to the sellers. It's no different to some of the designer furniture and accessories out there that cost up to 5 figures and are not any better than stuff you get in a reasonable high street store. My personal gripe is more against those who make things then sell them for the cost of the wood or sometimes less. 

Pete


----------



## Doris (9 May 2015)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread. But how does one create the laminates effectively with the breasts. I've done laminations before, but not so the shape curves.


----------



## alexf (9 May 2015)

Just glue the light and dark pieces together then turn the shape.
I have some to make so I will try to take some photos as I go along. It maybe Monday before I get to it SWIMBO has plans for me this weekend.


----------



## Doris (9 May 2015)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## J-G (9 May 2015)

alexf":1flibzgt said:


> Well I managed the penguins. However I have now been asked to make owls. Has anyone made any?. I will probably need to carve the face.


This thread pre-dates my membership of the forum so I hadn't seen it but now it has been resurrected I can contribute.

After making a Christmas Cruet set I had a whim to do something similar with an Owl & Pussycat theme. I still need to finish the Pussycat (front legs are needed) but the Owl is done.

The Owl is Mulberry/Black Palmera with Ebony and Padauk detail; the Cat, African Blackwood/Maple with Ebony/Oak/Padauk detail.

I don't have a photo of the Cat components but who can spot the error I made with the Owl?


----------

